# No good Jan-Feb 2013 new movie releases



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jan-Feb 2013 new movie releases look awful, Looks like I will need to find other things to do like start renovating my theater room, been wanting to do this for a while.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I can think of some pretty good ones. Argo and Seven Psychopaths especially.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I forgot about Argo, the Seven Psychopaths does not really interest me. 
Ive got a $100 gift card for the Home depot so I want to take down one of the walls in my Theater insulate it and drywall it instead of that uggly panelboard thats on it now. I was also thinking of building some false pillars into the design and put the wall sconces on them to make it look better.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like you do have big plans. A new thread with pics along the way?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, I will do that.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I can think of some pretty good ones. Argo and Seven Psychopaths especially.


I'm looking forward to these as well. But yeah a pretty small percentage of the upcoming releases are of interest to me. There has been some good stuff in theaters toward the end of 2012, so there should be a wave of good releases before long.


----------

